# How to move out your most recent villager?



## cosravet (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi, so I cycle out using this method https://moot.us/lounges/311/boards/...-how-to-make-the-villagers-leave-my-island-fa and it works like a charm. Only problem is though is that I want to cycle out the newest villager, and no matter what I do, they won't ask to move. Do the newest villagers not ask to move?


----------



## cosravet (Apr 14, 2020)

Bump..


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 14, 2020)

Newest villagers do move out, I think you're just unlucky.

I've seen people talk about a villager moving in and then a few days later ask to move out.


----------



## Story (Apr 14, 2020)

I feel as though who asks is random every time. Love a 2nd opinion on that though, could be wrong.


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 14, 2020)

It is completely random. People say it's hard to move out the most recent but I tried moving out my 3rd villager for 12 hours and nothing! It sucked


----------



## shendere (Apr 17, 2020)

Definitely totally random. I had new ones ask to move so fast and ones I've had since my first ones still here and not asking yet lmao, it really is just random! Ignoring doesn't help either--I tried ignoring for two months but nope! One recently asked today. But yeah, totes random.


----------

